# DiCaprio, Warner Bros. in for live-action 'Akira'



## Ters (Feb 20, 2008)

> "Akira"
> UPDATED 3:38 p.m. PT Feb. 20
> 
> Anime classic "Akira" is getting the live-action big screen treatment courtesy of Leonardo DiCaprio and Warner Bros.
> ...



Source: 

TETSUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 20, 2008)

Great, something else for Hollywood to ruin.


----------



## Naruko (Feb 20, 2008)

I loved Akira, especially the manga because there was so much more development there that you lost in the movie - things made so much more sense there..


But DiCaprio? I mean he's got skills but this is like when Mel Gibson was 40something and decided to play the great Danish Prince. 

DiCaprio is a bit plump (though I'm sure he could get in shape for the role but he hasn't seem overly motivated to do it for the others recently)  and like 15yrs too old :S Wtf?

And white ffs - why can't it still be New Tokyo ><

Fucking WB 

(oh well, Akira whee!)


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 20, 2008)

This could turn out really good or really bad.


----------



## Emery (Feb 20, 2008)

Stop taking hot steamers on my childhood, Hollywood.

It's bad enough that you had to ruin my favorite series of all time, Dragonball....

Now you have to ruin the epicness that is Akira?

In the immortal words of Darth Vader....


"NooOOOOooOoooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooo!"


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2008)

Why am I feeling somewhat optimistic about this one? Probably because I had steak for dinner.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 20, 2008)

i have never seen akira


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2008)

Watchmen and Akira in 09? Pure Bliss.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2008)

DB sucks and would make a horrible movie anyway, Akira could be amazing if done right if in the right hands. I personally will watch any movie based off anime but will they get off their asses and make an Evangelion movie with Cameron at the helm.


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2008)

This is going to be real good or real bad.


----------



## Toby (Feb 20, 2008)

colours said:


> This is going to be real good or real bad.



I'm thinking the same thing right now.

DiCaprio has surprised me with the Aviator and Catch Me If You Can, but Akira is a cult-movie. Replicating that will be a difficult task enough for the directors, let alone the real-life motion person who is supposed to be the corporeal shape of the person.

In this case, acting alone will not save his career and good name. He must be physically in the shape and the mindset of the character in order to portray him perfectly, and I doubt the fan-community will settle for less.

My naive hopes and wishes go with DiCaprio in this hour.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 20, 2008)

This movie is going to be horrible, you heard it here first.

I'ma have to destroy my beloved childhood memories of Akira when this comes out.


----------



## Shugorei (Feb 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> DB sucks and would make a horrible movie anyway, Akira could be amazing if done right if in the right hands. I personally will watch any movie based off anime but will they get off their asses and make an Evangelion movie with Cameron at the helm.



I thought i already heard about an Evangelion  Movie ages ago it was to get filmed in New Zeland or something like that i haven't heard much since although i think Newtype USA might of mentioned it somewhere


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 20, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i have never seen akira




:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Denji (Feb 20, 2008)

This will either turn out to be a big hit, or an even bigger miss. I trust DiCaprio's acting abilities, so I'll hold out hope for now.


----------



## Demitrix (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, i just hope Leonardo doesnt screw up a great classic like this, i still got hope.

Kaneda ftw.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> I'm thinking the same thing right now.
> 
> DiCaprio has surprised me with the Aviator and Catch Me If You Can, but Akira is a cult-movie. Replicating that will be a difficult task enough for the directors, let alone the real-life motion person who is supposed to be the corporeal shape of the person.
> 
> ...



. . . I don't recall Tetsuo being that physically fit in either the manga or the anime. . . 

Also the article only mentioned Leo producing it.


----------



## Almaseti (Feb 20, 2008)

DiCaprio would be weird choice to play the lead.  Big star, yeah, but he's too old for that one.  I would think he'd have the sense not to try something like that.  A talented unknown would be ideal, to me, but that's just me.


----------



## Toby (Feb 20, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> . . . I don't recall Tetsuo being that physically fit in either the manga or the anime. . .
> 
> Also the article only mentioned Leo producing it.



My point exactly. Leo would have to adapt to look like Tetsuo if he was going to fill in the role, which is what I assumed he might do as both producer and actor. People have produced and acted in the same film before, you know. I guess I thought this would be DiCaprio's shot at it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 20, 2008)

Dicaprio is a surprisingly good actor. I thought he was great in Blood Diamond. I gotta say I'm not really fire and brimstone over this, perhaps because I'm neither a Japanophile or an enormous fan of the original Akira.

Dragonball looks to be full of much more lulz then this.


----------



## brighadyl (Feb 20, 2008)

Boy, oh boy, do I have high hopes for this.  DiCaprio is a great actor and hopefully good producer.  I have my fingers crossed...


----------



## Outlandish (Feb 20, 2008)

i wonder how they are gonna turn this out, especially the ending.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> My point exactly. Leo would have to adapt to look like Tetsuo if he was going to fill in the role, which is what I assumed he might do as both producer and actor. People have produced and acted in the same film before, you know. I guess I thought this would be DiCaprio's shot at it.



He just needs a scrawny dude with black hair who can act. . .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2008)

yep, i never seen akira.

It never get's played anywhere.  Even on Cartoon network.  It's old school so i don't care to buy the super special dvd set for 40$ cause i like buying new things with my dough.  Is it d/l'able anywhere? Maybe i'll do that.

regardless, i'm sure modern stuff is much better, some of you guys are just holding on the past


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2008)

I fucking hated Akira, so as far as I can see this can only be better or the same as the old shit.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

oh wowy


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Feb 21, 2008)

Everything i've seen of DiCaprio has been pretty stellar. Props to Aviator, I hope this is good too...


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2008)

NO.

MAKE *MONSTER* LIVE ACTION FIRST


----------



## isanon (Feb 21, 2008)

well dicaprio IS a good actor 

he was awesome in blood dimonds and the departed so hopefully the movie wont suck rotten mose ass


----------



## Edo (Feb 21, 2008)

colours said:


> This is going to be real good or real bad.



QFT.

As for Decaprio, to be honest I don't see any Hollywood start more fit to play the role.....the other option would be to bring a new comer.

Special effects should be perfect too.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 21, 2008)

Ters said:


> Source:



WTF? THAT IS AKIRA KAZAMA FROM RIVAL SCHOOLS



dude Stupid Amerikans...

anyways I have seen/read Akira, movie sucked.. but animation is great..

Manga was epic, ...when so how Leonard had leading roles?.. Blonde Half Jew Kid?..........

it's going to fail for sure.

poor leo, he is my favorite actor


----------



## drache (Feb 21, 2008)

Nude ninja said:


> This could turn out really good or really bad.


 
QFT This will either be really good or a really bad idea


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never heard of akira before...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 21, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> I've never heard of akira before...


you're too young


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Feb 21, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> you're too young



 I'm 18...


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 21, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> I'm 18...



You ARE too young. I've seen it when you were just being born. So of course you can't know about it  !!

*old man of 26* You Brat ! of course, at the age I was, I didn't understand anything about the story... And later, I've realized it was normal I didn't get it, since they raped the original manga  from any important plot elements it had, oh lol !! Manga was great. Movie, not so much...


----------



## Doc. Q (Feb 21, 2008)

One thing about Akira I'll remember is how pissed I would be if I had the power of a god and the guy who made fun of me in high school was still tooling me with a motorbike and a laser.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah i dont think Dicaprio suits this shit..either as Kaneda or Tatsuo


----------



## Suzume (Feb 21, 2008)

New Manhattan?  Why would it be New Manhattan if it was built with Japanese money?  I've never watched or read Akira, so I'm not completely opposed to this idea yet.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll never forget the garbage that was called Street Fighter starring Jean Claude Van Damm. Ever since then, I never held any faith in anime/manga going live...

EDIT: Street Fighter was a game, but Street Fighter: The Movie back in in the 90's was tight as fuck...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> I've never heard of akira before...



Are you living in a fucking cave or something? I mean Akira is in a vodka advertisement its so famous. Everyone knows what it is. Which is sad because its not much of anything.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 22, 2008)

Akira just might work.  Though it will likely fail horribly by being too different to please the fans, and too strange to please the unindoctrinated.


----------



## Evolet (Apr 7, 2011)

EDIT: Ah, fuck, I didn't realize this was a CAFE thread... 
Might as well bump this instead of making a new one...

Apparently someone leaked the script.:

Oh god, if this is the real deal, I would watch it just for how hilarious bad it's gonna be.


FRERE JACQUES FRERE JACQUES
DORMEZ VOUS DORMEZ VOUS


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 7, 2011)

Why is it always the anime adaptions that get their scripts leaked?

Disgruntled fans among the crew?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 7, 2011)

This is going to the the way of _Fist of the North Star, Mario Bros. Street Fighter,_ and _The Last Airbender._


----------



## amazingfunksta (Apr 7, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i have never seen akira



WTF?!?!

Watch it... NOW!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2011)

i won't take any grain from a script, i'll see if they've made a good product by watching the film


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 7, 2011)

Akira was a good animated film and definitely one of the best you can see when it comes to animated films.

Also I only saw there being a mention of Leo producing it and not necessarily acting in it. Doesnt mean he cant play the role of the general or was he a colonel I dont really remember. He is good in mind fuckery movies too. Just watch Shutter Island.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 7, 2011)

Live action remakes


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2011)

Please let it be not another white person who plays an Asian character.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Please let it be not another white person who plays an Asian character.



No need.  They moved the setting from Neo Tokyo to New Manhattan.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

I _hope_ they keep screwing up anime movies.

Let's me shine when I get one right someday


----------



## kazuri (Apr 7, 2011)

I never read the manga but that is the most overrated anime-movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 7, 2011)

How long will it take Hollywood to realize these things never work?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Please let it be not another white person who plays an Asian character.



Sorry to tell you this, but...





> ...And they're recasting it with all white people. Not just any old white people, either. No, Akira, that quintessentially Japanese classic, is being recast with the whitest white people this side of a Mint Julep. Here's the latest casting announcements for the two leads:
> 
> *Kaneda:* Garrett Hedlund, Michael Fassbender, Chris Pine, Justin Timberlake or Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> *Tetsuo* (now, no shit, changed to "Travis"): Andrew Garfield, Robert Pattinson or James McAvoy


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but...



​


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 7, 2011)

What the motherfucking fuck?


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 7, 2011)

Along with moving the setting from Japan to New York (in a country that's never been nuked in its history), they open up by throwing out a lot of the visual symbolism, and speculative future history backstory to it... 

And then...



Hand Banana said:


> Please let it be not another white person who plays an Asian character.





stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the fuck are they even trying to name this trainwreck "Akira" anymore? They do know "Akira" is a JAPANESE name, right? Why don't they just rename this thing "John"? 

...Or maybe "Travis"? 

Oh well, this version doesn't sound like anything I'd bother watching.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2011)

Akira's mangaka is directly overseeing the project you know, its his vision 

Let's just wait and see how the final product comes out before comparing it straight away


Last Airbender and Dragonball Evolution, those movies were failures in their own right, even when not compared to their source material.

But movies like Speed Racer were awesome even if it wasn't like Machgogogo


I say let's give it time to fester


They weren't going to put it in japan, or make the characters japanese. The closest thing Hollywood has to offer Japanese is Ken Wantanabe(Last Samurai was good though)


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 8, 2011)

neko-sennin said:


> Along with moving the setting from Japan to New York (in a country that's never been nuked in its history), they open up by throwing out a lot of the visual symbolism, and speculative future history backstory to it...
> 
> And then...
> 
> ...



RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAGE.

To be fair outside of anime anything live action generally produced by Japan sucks. Even if they change a few things such as setting and name Hollywood will still make it more appealing. Well at least to an American audience which is kind of the key benefactor for these changes.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 8, 2011)

Ever since then, Hollywood was just never the same


----------



## Bender (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think even Dicaprio's A-ranked acting could fix this disaster of a soon-to-be film.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm expecting a disaster no matter who is in it.

Akira is just one anime that will not translate over to live action. Cowboy Bebop, maybe. But not Akira.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## GrandLordAtos (Apr 8, 2011)

My reaction to this:






Like, fer cereal...this might be a fiasco worse than that horrible excuse for a Dragonball movie.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

I really doubt that 

I'm telling u guys, your being a bit too critical waaay early on. 

Worse than Dragonball Evolution? Somebody has to do something really special for that to take place, and as far as i know, the directors and producers have  much more of a pedigree than any of the directors or producers that have previously made hollywood adaptions of anime and cartoon series(minus the wachoski's)and that's why i give it a benefit of a doubt.


----------



## zuul (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds awesome from a deviant cinephile POV. You know the weirdos that enjoy terribely bad films. 

 I want to watch it sooooooooooooooo much. 

Hollywood is always outdoing itself when it comes to manga/anime adaptation.XD

I can't wait for them to screw Gunm as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jafd97yJFOI[/YOUTUBE]

No need to be too anal about it. If they want to waste money in making a ridiculous adaptation that no one, it is going to watch is their problem. Which such a mindset 99,9 % of the persons on DA and ff.net shouldn't be allowed to post their stuff on line.

Just lolzing at the pathetic yet funny result is the best way to handle  it. It's not the first time, Hollywood has been shitting all over an amazing fiction with a bad dumbizied adaptation.


----------



## stream (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't see this being really good... It is very hard to make a live action out of such a classic.

Imagine Hollywood making a live action movie out of Totoro.


----------



## Evolet (Apr 8, 2011)

^ Don't even fucking joke about that! 

You're giving them ideas,


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2011)

stream said:


> I can't see this being really good... It is very hard to make a live action out of such a classic.
> 
> Imagine Hollywood making a live action movie out of Totoro.



Knowing them, they would make some fat comedian put a costume of a cat, most likely _Jack Black_. And make this altogether new story about a little girl wishing for an imaginary friend because she's bullied at school. Or something.


----------



## Evolet (Apr 8, 2011)

^They'll more likely than not change the main character to male.  Because female leads don't sell, right Hollywood?


----------



## impersonal (Apr 8, 2011)

This is dragonball evolution all over again. The same thing is going to happen. The capital will progressively disappear as the producers realize the project is a dead end. Just like in dragonball evolution, the initial scenes are going to be of correct quality (despite the ridiculous scenario), but as the movie progresses the special effects will become terrible, with a finale played with monkey suits rather than 3D-effects. Meanwhile, the acting and filming will also become more and more inane.

Also, lol at Kaneda renamed to Travis. 

My suggestions:
Lady Myako = Margareth
Kay = La-Keysha  (make her black)
Colonel Shikishima = Mr. Bison
Tetsuo = Little Tony
Akira = Albert

edit: Tetsuo being a bit of a criminal, you could make him black as well and name him "Shaggy". Make sure he dresses like a pimp.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiS4xZNB5Pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2011)

Evolet said:


> ^They'll more likely than not change the main character to male.  Because female leads don't sell, right Hollywood?



Yes, indeed. A boy with a feminine name that gets bullied and then MAGICAL *MUSIC *CAT will teach him the power of friendship even if he's full of flaws. IT ALL MAKES SENSE!!


----------



## On and On (Apr 8, 2011)

UGH  horrible. somethings should just be left alone.

just like whitey to take something not theirs and reproduce horribly


----------



## zuul (Apr 8, 2011)

Why didn't they make Black Lagoon instead. I'm pretty sure they couldn't screw that one. Hollywood is good with gunfights.

Akira is not adaptable in one or 2 films, it's too complicated. I remember that the animation made me feel like Mulholand drive. I didn't understand what was going on.
 Besides they want to make a film for all public apparently.  How to make something that was originally so disturbing and not exactly morallish, a film fitted for everyone...


----------



## Wesker (Apr 8, 2011)

They said it was going to be a pg-13 movie. After reading the manga I wonder how they are going to manage that without making it suck.


----------



## Camille (Apr 8, 2011)

Ahem- this is how it will get the PG-13 : 

Here's to hoping it's a very elaborate hoax


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2011)

Camille said:


> Ahem- this is how it will get the PG-13 :
> 
> Here's to hoping it's a very elaborate hoax



That might be an early script... a preview of the abomination that await us.

Comment from one of those articles:



> “It is too late for us now. Nothing can stop this beast that comes to consume all that is good in our world, leaving behind nothing but a regurgitated mass of black bile. A bile that will flood our land, drowning us in sorrow and despair. We can try to cry out for mercy, but the only sound that will come out is gurgling, and then silence as we accept our fate.”



Drama, they haz it.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 8, 2011)

Camille said:


> Ahem- this is how it will get the PG-13 :
> 
> Here's to hoping it's a very elaborate hoax



*reads through half of it*

I can't take anymore of it... please be a joke... please oh please be a joke...


----------



## Camille (Apr 8, 2011)

I just noticed the leaked script was posted two pages ago...


----------



## DanE (Apr 8, 2011)

wait, what movie with Leonardo DiCaprio in it has been bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

I doubt this one will be, i think people are falling over themselves strictly by comparing it to the source material


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2011)

Like we said with DB: Evolution and the Last Air Bender?


----------



## DanE (Apr 8, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Like we said with DB: Evolution and the Last Air Bender?



the problem is they trying to put something incredibly epic with some crappy animations, but this movie should be a problem is about Futuristic Motorcycles not magic or Saiyans.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Like we said with DB: Evolution and the Last Air Bender?



I said myself that those were failures without even comparing them to the source material 3 pages ago  It has nothing to do with that


----------



## Syed (Apr 8, 2011)

Great, now they're gonna rape Akira 

At least Shamalamadingdong isn't directing it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 9, 2011)

Never read Akira but I do know that Hollywood manga live action adaption sucks.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Apr 9, 2011)

i've never heard of it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2011)

DiCaprio is doing a live action anime movie?


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2011)

Re-make it with lolcats.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 10, 2011)

Read the script and oh god it may rival DBE in it's raping of the original content


----------



## Horu (Apr 10, 2011)

Hrm.

Well, after seeing Leo's latest movies, I've come to think of him as a very good and well-accomplished actor. I'd like to think he'd be one who could pull this off.

But even he couldn't save a terrible script, and that's all movies like this have a history of using.

*shrug*

Oh well, the original will always exist. No loss there.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 10, 2011)

Why cant hollywood do a movie on ghost in the shell if they wanna do anime/manga?Stuff like espionage and science fiction should be right up there ally.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm amazed at all the people in here who never heard of Akira. Do all you kids watch is Naruto and One Piece?


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

I've heard of Akira, seen the movie and read the manga, I love it! Which is why I'm a bit worried about this live action of it, but I'll be reserved about my feelings for it until I've seen it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

I have no idea how someone could see DiCaprio's name in an "Akira" movie and then think bad thoughts. If anything this means this movie will be taken seriously.

Lol at comparing it to DB: Evolution, and what the fuck does Avatar have to do with anything thats not even a manga.

As for the "leaked script", yeah....could someone remind me how often leak scripts end up being the actual script?

Akira can very easily be adapted into a movie, mainly because it has already been done ~_~.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I have no idea how someone could see DiCaprio's name in an "Akira" movie and then think bad thoughts. If anything this means this movie will be taken seriously.



Its not DiCaprio and even the script can be changed before it makes the final cut.

Just the "whitewashing" of the cast and moving the story from its central
location to the united states from the cracked article.
*Still not sure on whether or not its credible information.

Even in the last volume (6), kaneda/tokyo refused the help from other countries (specifically the U.S. and their interference throughout the story) after another set of destruction and stated that they were going to rebuild and create their own empire...

However, I still don't believe this movie is going to be made. O.-


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 14, 2011)

^ The movie seems to have been trashed . . . 
But the proms tomorrow.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Bad Film Concepts should be left to DIE and DIE HARDER...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

It was for the best.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

It was the Worst of Concepts... you know every Asian actor in the film would be so satirized by western concepts its not funny..


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Still. This couldnt have been worse than DB Evolution. Just sayin.

That was the worst idea in the history of hollywood.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Still. This couldnt have been worse than DB Evolution. Just sayin.
> 
> That was the worst idea in the history of hollywood.



When you literally belong to a club known as "the worst movies ever created," saying it couldn't be worse than that carries no weight.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally I would not mind to see it done, if only to settle my curiosity on how it would have looked from a Western perceptive.

But then again, they do say that curiosity killed the cat, so make of that what you will.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

AKIRA is back in motion again... The Director is Jaume Collet-Serra
who Directed (ORPHAN)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Source?**


----------



## Amuro (Jul 14, 2011)

jesus christ how do we go from it's dead in the water to alive again and looking for a new director in the space of a day


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Source?**



Like a Falcon-Kick to the Neck


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

Amuro said:


> jesus christ how do we go from it's dead in the water to alive again and looking for a new director in the space of a day



It's a great Anime, there are probably lots of directors who want to do it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Screenrant has more information on the matter. It seems 'Akira' is _still_ going to be whitewashed.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh and a set pics probably pitch is online you can em at the link below


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 15, 2011)

Why does high-failure potential garbage like this get so aggressively pursued? I mean, hell, a _Push_ sequel would have been a better idea, but stuff like that just collects dust.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 15, 2011)

Instead they should make a movie inspired by Akira.

They would ruin it like they did Dragonball.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I mean, hell, a _Push_ sequel would have been a better idea, but stuff like that just collects dust.


Oh man, I would kill for a Push sequel or television adaption.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2011)

The new director has such titles as _House of Wax_ and _Unknown_ under his belt.

I'll let that sink in.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

Just salt an open wound why don't you Boskov


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The new director has such titles as _House of Wax_ and _Unknown_ under his belt.
> 
> I'll let that sink in.


And Orphan.

Not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 16, 2011)

Let the Plains of Saltica Rain Upon the followers of Akira... as Bungie produces a video game franchise off the Manga...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

*Warner Bros. has greenlit its remake of 'Akira.'*


> _Warner Bros. has greenlit its live-action remake of the anime cult hit "Akira" for a late February/early March start, sources tell Variety.
> 
> In July, Warners tapped Spanish helmer Jaume Collet-Serra ("Orphan," "Unknown" ) to direct at a budget of $90 million, which was brought down from an initial figure of well more than $100 million. Where that budget stands now isn't clear, and Warner Bros. had no comment on the project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd assumed it had already been greenlit.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

No, It was in development before where they were trying to make the budget work along with other things.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

Still hoping it never gets made.  Plenty of opportunity for this project to fall apart.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

Ditto.**


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

*AKIRA Greenlit - Garrett Hedlund In Talks For Kaneda*

Published at:  Oct 20, 2011 6:14:41 AM CDT 

Nordling here.

Interesting that this happens after the CHRONICLE trailer debuts; I got a real AKIRA vibe from some of the scenes in that trailer.  Now Warner Brothers, according to Variety, has decided to go ahead with the $90 million production, with possibly Garrett Hedlund as the frontrunner for Kaneda.  Jaume Collet-Serra (UNKNOWN, ORPHAN) will direct.

I still don't think $90 million is enough for any live-action adaptation of this story - has Warner Brothers even seen the last 45 minutes of the animated film?  It outdoes Michael Bay in scale, and the film was made almost 25 years ago - and it's possible the budget has increased since the last reports.  Garrett Hedlund as Kaneda definitely seems like they're casting older than the original film's characters.  I'm certain those names will be changed too.  I can't imagine Kaneda and Tetsuo will work if the film goes to a Western setting.

If I'm sounding pessimistic, I'm trying not to be.  It's very possible that with today's advances in special effects that WB can bring this in with a reduced budget, and that Collet-Serra can make a compelling film with the material.  I'm very curious to see who they cast as Tetsuo, or the Colonel.  Filming will start Spring, 2012.

Sauce 4 the Pit: 

**

To re-affirm what Illmatic's said...

Garrett Hedlund is as wooden an actor as those gagtors from that Twilight thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

WHITE PEOPLE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Incoming childhood rape.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Before or After The Butterfly Effect Protocal is put into effect by The Anime Community.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

90 million is enough, don't buy the crap that you need 200 million to make a decent action movie.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> 90 million is enough, don't buy the crap that you need 200 million to make a decent action movie.



Yes, it's the _budget_ that has everyone upset.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

My budget is 10,000 dollars.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 20, 2011)

90 million? yeesh. They obviously don't expect this to be a blockbuster. 
If they decide to go asian for Tetsuo, expect to see Kumar.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Thats fucking hillarious and also depressing to know that that is how watered down Akira will be in the North American Adaptation

Watch out Akira himself will be a CGI clone of the guy who played sam from that Transformer Thing.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that American _Akira_ video has been posted in this thread at least five times.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2011)

If they're that determined to adapt an anime/manga

then they should make the Death Note movie instead with Efron or whoever 

and leave this alone


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

I actually _want_ a _Death Note_ movie.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't

read the manga instead.  or watch the anime.  Or watch the various films already released.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm pretty sure that American _Akira_ video has been posted in this thread at least five times.


And? Did it became any less true?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

No...
**


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think that their has been a "Good" Live-Action adaptation of a Manga Serial period. And the only "Descent" Live-Action adaptation of a Manga Serial was Guyver: Dark Hero starring David Hayter (Snake).


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I actually _want_ a _Death Note_ movie.



Agreed. Death Note is simple enough in its premise that it can translate well without any Japanese context.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah. A movie about a kid knight templar with the power to kill just about anyone at will? Best crime supernatural-thriller ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Movie gonna be epic. 

Epic sham.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Hana (Oct 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't
> 
> read the manga instead.  or watch the anime.  Or watch the various films already released.



Those live action films royally sucked. The Japanese are just as bad as Americans when it comes to butchering manga material. Still Death Note is far more easily translatable to live action film than Akira. 

I don't want a live action Akira.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't be touching ma Cult Classics or there will be Hell to Pay...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

Fuck you Ters.  You created this topic.  I probably could have gone a few more weeks without discovering this news if it weren't for you.  Cretin.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

I want live action One Piece directed by Burton. And Luffy should be played by Tobey Maguire.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> can't tell if srs


**


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

And Helena Bonham Carter would be perfect for Nami.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, there we go.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Tim Burton could really bring One Piece to life, just imagine Depp as Zorro, Winona Ryder as Ussop and Denzel as Sanji. Origins story of One Piece written by the guys who brought you the classic Ghost Rider. Win win for everyone.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

I can see something like Guyver being adapted as its a scifi/horror type series


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

And Arnold is perfect as Arlong.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 20, 2011)

i'm surprised they picked such an awful director for this, maybe he can get Paris Hilton to play Kei


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

beggin

for a neggin


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I can see something like Guyver being adapted as its a scifi/horror type series


Only if its as bad-ass as the first Guyver film.  And they definitely need to bring Mark Hamill back to reprise his role.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymw6JEQwXso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> beggin for a neggin



ALL HAIL NEGATRON


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

I know for a fact that Keanu Reeves is still working on his Cowboy Bebop adaptation.  Hollywood might be intent on butchering all of our faves.  Live action Evangelion next.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sort of excited for the _Cowboy Bebop_ movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

At least with Bebop I know it won't be complete Shit... Not saying they won't fuck it up
but it'll be an entertaining train wreck of a film unlike Fist of the North Star or the 1st Guyver film.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

Ninja Scroll with James Franco as the lead.  2016.  Can't wait for that one.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I know for a fact that Keanu Reeves is still working on his Cowboy Bebop adaptation.  Hollywood might be intent on butchering all of our faves.  Live action Evangelion next.



They've been working on a Live-Action Cowboy Bebop film for as long as they've been trying to do a Live-Action Evangelion film and I can tell you now only one of these 2 will ever grace the Silver Screen or the Tv Screen and it
won't be Evangelion _why_ its way to: metaphysical, phylisophical, psychological, and Theological for an American Audience to comprehend best to keep American Audiences on a steady diet of Twilight.

And leave the complex films to those who appreciate them.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

leave that stupid half assed lazy argument out of this topic


----------



## Amuro (Oct 20, 2011)

evangelion complex i lol'd



Rukia said:


> Ninja Scroll with James Franco as the lead.  2016.  Can't wait for that one.



dear god that would be hilarious


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting news.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

So its Like Half Baked with Ninja's


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> leave that stupid half assed lazy argument out of this topic



Hardly so I was simply making a statement of fact with Western Audiences. But thats neither here nor there so ...

Reasons why a Western AKIRA will not work

1.*Neo-Tokyo/Post WWII Japan vs. Post Apocalyptic event in US*

Of the several themes in the film it was the strongest in its hammering in the theme of post WWII Japan not just in its allusion Post-War Reconstruction but post Nuclear Holocaust. With the American Adaptation the history that is being presented will be either an original spin on the material in how Neo-Manhatton/Neo-Tokyo will be executed post AKIRA and not just The Military/Politicians but a complete decadent society that having been brought back from the verge of collapse (Post Event) now teeters towards it again.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 21, 2011)

I have no reason to believe at this time that this will work. I've seen a fan trailer on youtube that looks better than whatever they decide to do with this.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Only if its as bad-ass as the first Guyver film.  And they definitely need to bring Mark Hamill back to reprise his role.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymw6JEQwXso[/YOUTUBE]



That isn?t the first Guyver film, in fact the first Guyver film was atrocious. The one you have up is Guyver dark hero which is the second film and it kicks ass.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I want live action One Piece directed by Burton. And Luffy should be played by Tobey Maguire.



That's not funny!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

> Live action Evangelion next.



The only man that could ever have done it justice would have been Kubrick.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 23, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> won't be Evangelion _why_ its way to: metaphysical, phylisophical, psychological, and Theological for an American Audience to comprehend best to keep American Audiences on a steady diet of Twilight.
> 
> And leave the complex films to those who appreciate them.



The adaption to western audiences will be near impossible. 

1. The main potential watchers will be fans of the animated series. 
2. They wont like watching Japanese characters/names played by western actors/names.
3. People who wouldnt mind western names instead of Shinji, Misato, Rei wont know WTF Evangelion is about. 
4. To make it appeal to audiences who dont know what Evangelion is about will probably disgust those who do.

So basically you dont really have a solid audience to market it for.

The WETA people who worked on the Evangelion movie concepts became great fans of the show...except no company is willing to shell out the money to get it out of development hell...is just too foreign a concept. They rather stick to vapires and werewolves...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 23, 2011)

And thats why The Greatest Live-Action Anime of our Time is The Matrix Trilogy... Its as close to a Live-Action Evengelion or Ghost in the Shell as we will ever get.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Er, just _The Matrix._


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 23, 2011)

The only person who could possibly tackle Evangelion right would be Nolan
he likes Mindbenders.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

inb4 debate


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> inb4 debate



Its election time all ready all right then I nominate Christopher Nolan as Director for Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

Should be Death Note Instead.


MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> The only person who could possibly tackle Evangelion right would be Nolan
> he likes Mindbenders.



I call you troll.


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I want live action One Piece directed by Burton. And Luffy should be played by Tobey Maguire.





Ennoea said:


> And Helena Bonham Carter would be perfect for Nami.





Ennoea said:


> Tim Burton could really bring One Piece to life, just imagine Depp as Zorro, Winona Ryder as Ussop and Denzel as Sanji. Origins story of One Piece written by the guys who brought you the classic Ghost Rider. Win win for everyone.





Ennoea said:


> And Arnold is perfect as Arlong.



Epic. Pure Epic.

But Deppe should be Shanks


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

Shanks would naturally be played by Diane Keaton. Pirate concepts are hard to sell so we need a lovable actress to play the role of Shanks. She would add her eccentric twist to Shanks, her loud boisterous acting added with the vulnerability of a woman past her prime. And she'd be great comic relief.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

I know I'm late on this and I'm pretty much stating the obvious, but the whole notion in Hollywood of adapting anime into live action films for Western audiences is so fucking retarded. And to make matters worse, they always seem to find the most incompetent directors and disjointed cast members to put these films together... almost as if they're purposely insulting Japanese culture. It would be like some shitty, generic Japanese director taking 'RoboCop' or 'Alien' and turning it into some cheap, watered down parody of its source material-- it's insulting. Anyway, despite how much I'm against the idea of adapting anime into live action, I've always felt that if there was one director and one series I could see meshing well in terms of a live action adaption, it's Peter Jackson and 'Escaflowne.'


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

I could agree with that

but I just can't see Escaflowne being scaled down to a 2-3 film it's too big for that.  I would rather just not have any adaptations whatsoever


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I could agree with that
> 
> but I just can't see Escaflowne being scaled down to a 2-3 film it's too big for that.  I would rather just not have any adaptations whatsoever



Completely agreed. I was almost afraid of even mentioning a word about it because I don't want any more anime-to-live action adaptions than what we already have.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

I do think that BAA might actually work out of Cameron ever stops dicking around with Avatar and get's back to actually finishing it up


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

Escaflowne could work as a trilogy under Jackson, but whether it needs one is a different question. 

Great now I'm just depressed at the state of Anime.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

watch Fate/Zero

it made me get into anime again after not watching anything new in years.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't watched a new anime since Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood concluded. Besides that I watched Cowboy Bebop, but outside of that I haven't watched an anime since late 2010 when I quit watching Naruto.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

I only watched parts of FMA Brotherhood since I've read the manga already but that show was quality.  Especially the Bradley fights.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

I quit watching new TV Anime in 09, still watch the classics like Trigun, Bebop, Last Exile etc from time to time though. Brotherhood I should really get to since I love the manga but idk if I need to.

Fate/Zero huh? I'll watch if you say it's good.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah me and Rukia are fans.  

I'm a fan of the original novels and I liked the original source (Fate/Stay Night) so I really like this series.  It's great


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I call you troll.



He's like that everywhere.



TetraVaal said:


> . Anyway, despite how much I'm against the idea of adapting anime into live action, I've always felt that if there was one director and one series I could see meshing well in terms of a live action adaption, it's Peter Jackson and 'Escaflowne.'



I really like this idea, shame it'll never happen i think it would be fairly easy to adapt and market to a western audience.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll start with Fate/Stay Night then. I thought Fate/Stay Night was some Clannad-esque show so never bothered before.


----------



## Distance (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm hoping for the best, but expecting the worst!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'll start with Fate/Stay Night then. I thought Fate/Stay Night was some Clannad-esque show so never bothered before.



well its an alright series (the game was much better)

it's completely worth it for Fate/Zero though


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea, watch LotGH.



Parallax said:


> I do think that BAA might actually work out of Cameron ever stops dicking around with Avatar and get's back to actually finishing it up



Yeah maybe. There definitely won't be problems with the visuals and action, I just really hope it won't be toned down much. And it's not the brain splatter I'm talking about


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

It would be hilarious if Cameron had Daisuke say Alita is made from unobtainium.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> It would be hilarious if Cameron had Daisuke say Alita is made from unobtainium.



Shut the fuck up.  I about shot Coke through my nose after reading that.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha, true Btw is it going to be full animation or live action? I really don't want to see actors like Worthington be in it.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

Last i checked Alita is going to be CG while the rest of the cast is real. I'm sure i read an interview where he said he wanted Alita to be truly unique and didn't want to do the usual paste an actors face onto a CG body.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Last i checked Alita is going to be CG while the rest of the cast is real. I'm sure i read an interview where he said he wanted Alita to be truly unique and didn't want to do the usual paste an actors face onto a CG body.



My guess is Cameron would employ the simul-cam motion capture technology, which is the best for of CGI evolution so far.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy shit.  Ennoea was right.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 24, 2011)

Ugh this is going to be terrible.

I hope it isn't directly copied from the anime though because honestly other than in animation Akira was a mediocre film at best.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 24, 2011)

Good old white wash.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 24, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Ugh this is going to be terrible.
> 
> I hope it isn't directly copied from the anime though because honestly other than in animation Akira was a mediocre film at best.



I is going to include Lady Miyako, so it's probably going to be different from the anime movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Good old white wash.


It worked for The Last Airbender.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

oh yeah we all remember that


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 24, 2011)

They should just change the title and make a new movie. Here's the problem with this movie.

1) The manga was 6 chapters if I remember correctly. So that's 2 jam packed movies or 3 movies. There's little chance of getting a sequel and even then it would take alot of work to get everyone in a timely fashion.

2) The characters, odds are they'll get changed badly.

3) I'm sure some special interest grouple will get on this movie for its subject matter.

4) The setting, we know one idea is moving the location to the US. While I can live with that it's going to hurt the plot even if it's ony a little.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 24, 2011)

6 volumes, not chapters.



Han Solo said:


> Ugh this is going to be terrible.
> 
> I hope it isn't directly copied from the anime though because honestly other than in animation Akira was a mediocre film at best.



Sure, it paled in comparison to the source material and the animation was indeed the best part of it, but I think it was a good sci-fi action flick. What surprises me is how people keep saying how mindfuck and hard to understand it is.



Samavarti said:


> I is going to include Lady Miyako, so it's probably going to be different from the anime movie.



Miyako did show up in the movie, though not for long and her name isn't even mentioned iirc.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 4, 2011)

*Hollywood Reporter: Keira Knightley Approached for Role in Akira Film*

The Hollywood Reporter trade magazine's Heat Vision blog reported on Thursday that actress Keira Knightley (Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl, Pride & Prejudice, Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest) has been approached for a role in Warner Bros.' live-action film adaptation of Akira. Hollywood Reporter did not mention which role Warner Bros. approached Knightley for. 

Hollywood Reporter also noted that Garrett Hedlund (Tron: Legacy, Country Strong, Friday Night Lights) is in negotiations with Warner Bros. for the role of Kaneda. The entertainment trade magazine Variety reported last month that Hedlund was a frontrunner for one of Akira's two male leads, but both the movie studio Warner Bros. and the director it hired, Jaume Collett-Serra (Unknown, Orphan, House of Wax) could not make an offer to the actor until the film had been green-lit. 

The Twitch entertainment news site reported last month that Gary Oldman (Sid and Nancy, Harry Potter films, Dark Knight trilogy) and Helena Bonham-Carter (A Room with a View, Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street, The King's Speech) had been offered the roles of Colonel and Lady Miyako, respectively. Hollywood Reporter noted that so far only Hedlund has engaged Warner Bros. in negotiations. 

Variety reported that production on the live-action film adaptation of Katsuhiro Otomo's Akira manga is set to begin in late February or early March. According to the magazine, the film's current story goes as follows: "Set in New Manhattan, the cyberpunk sci-fi epic follows the leader of a biker gang who must save his friend, discovered with potentially destructive psychokinetic abilities, from government medical experiments."

AweShit:


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm surprised how quick this is moving. I'm still not happy about it but I'll give it a shot and if buy some chance it is good I'll eat my words about not having faith in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

This movie will be a disaster. :33

Can't wait, personally.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Ugh this is going to be terrible.
> 
> I hope it isn't directly copied from the anime though because honestly other than in animation Akira was a mediocre film at best.



Duur hurrr.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope it adds in aliens.

Aliens are so cool.


----------



## Violence (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope the movie gives good results, since Dragon Ball was made in live action movie really sucked


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

This movie will have water bending.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2011)

The World said:


> Duur hurrr.



The film is honestly crap compared to the manga. It was famous because the animation was ahead of its time and was a legitimate breakthrough and it became a classic because of that. I don't really blame Otomo here but it's obvious that very little time was spent doing anything other than the animation and hoping that directly copying an already created story and plot would mean no real effort would have to be put in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

I never read the manga so I don't care. 


Though one day, when I'm really bored enough, I might read it.


Maybe.


----------



## little nin (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with CMX here...maybe I'll ask for it for christmas


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay.  I'm hearing really exciting rumors about this project.  I've changed my mind.  I'm in!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2011)

What kind of rumors?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 15, 2011)

Aye, what rumors?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

All of the pieces are starting to come together.  This movie is going to be huge.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

_What rumors?!_ What could possibly be so great that it makes your opinion on this project make a 180?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

I want a Evangelion LA movie next if this turns out to be HUGE.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 15, 2011)

*Kristen Stewart Offered Kei In AKIRA*​


> Twitch was the first to bring word of Gary Oldman, Helena Bonham Carter and Garrett Hedlund being offered parts in the Warner Brothers backed US adaptation of Katsuhiro Otomo's classic manga and now we have learned that Kristen Stewart has been offered the part of Kei, a young medium who becomes the love interest for Kaneda - the role already offered to Hedlund.
> 
> Stewart is a choice that makes sense on most levels - she's certainly talented and has name recognition far above most in her generation - but also concerning in that none of the Twilight cast, Stewart included, have been able to find any sort of success outside of that franchise with Twilight fans not caring what any of them do elsewhere and everyone else generally staying away because of the Twilight stigma. Could this break the trend if Stewart accepts? Possibly - that it's more of a support role than a lead will help - but it's a somewhat risky move.
> 
> Source:Link


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

Man, eff this. Nothing Rukia brings to the table will trump this.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 15, 2011)

the only good thing i've heard around this is Gary Oldman being offered a part


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been convinced guys.  I think this deserves a chance.  It's bound to be good.  Too much talent involved at this point.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

sure is troll in here


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 15, 2011)

They are actually going through with this? =O


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

Amuro said:


> the only good thing i've heard around this is Gary Oldman being offered a part



Didn't help Red Riding Hood (2011) much.


----------



## Shade (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh god, like this movie could actually handle more terrible casting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

I do think all of the character names should be changed.  And I guess that means it will feel less like Akira as a result... but you can't have a guy like Garrett Hedlund playing a character named Kaneda.

But the casting news around this film has improved a lot since it was first suggested.  Thank god we aren't stuck with James Franco.  Apparently Oz is the next franchise he will ruin.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I do think all of the character names should be changed.  And I guess that means it will feel less like Akira as a result... but you can't have a guy like Garrett Hedlund playing a character named Kaneda.
> 
> But the casting news around this film has improved a lot since it was first suggested.  Thank god we aren't stuck with James Franco.  Apparently Oz is the next franchise he will ruin.



You're not going to save nigh-unadaptable material in the clutches of Hollywood from ruin with good actors.

You're not.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe not.  The film is inevitable at this point guys.  Lets try to be positive.  We don't want another Last Airbender on our hands.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

You say Franko is terrible but not Kristen Stewart

whatever Rukia

it's good to have you back :]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

Our positivity won't change the movie's quality.


----------



## Shade (Nov 16, 2011)

Rukia's the best troll because you can't tell whether (s)he's being serious about judging other casting while wearing a Kristen Stewart set.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You say Franko is terrible but not Kristen Stewart
> 
> whatever Rukia
> 
> it's good to have you back :]


You must not think too highly of him either if you think his name is Franko.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

whoops Franco

whatever


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

This is one of those rare instances I wish I could buy my tickets pre-production.  I'd be on Fandango or movietickets.com right now.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope you come back with a review saying it's a shit sandwhich


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Maybe not.  The film is inevitable at this point guys.  Lets try to be positive.  We don't want another Last Airbender on our hands.



How 'bout a DBZ instead? 

Movie's gonna suck.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

K-Stew
On Akira


----------



## Amuro (Nov 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Didn't help Red Riding Hood (2011) much.



That was never going to be good, Oldman or not. I refuse to say this doesn't have potential even though i probably should.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

If we get a promising trailer I might be willing to at least somewhat not expect it to be total shit

but dont bet on it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I do think all of the character names should be changed.  And I guess that means it will feel less like Akira as a result... but you can't have a guy like Garrett Hedlund playing a character named Kaneda.
> 
> But the casting news around this film has improved a lot since it was first suggested.  *Thank god we aren't stuck with James Franco*.  Apparently Oz is the next franchise he will ruin.



 Yeah because Kirsten Stewart is going to own in this film with her oscar worthy acting abilities.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 17, 2011)

I bet her character sparkles it wouldn't be a Kristen Stewart film if her character or her love interest didn't sparkle.

The Last Airbender + Fist of The Northstar + Crying Freeman + Dragonball + Guyver = Akira


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

I've read four twilight reviews now.  Curious to know how bad this movie will actually be.  The consensus in that Kristen does as well as she can with the source material.  Rottentomatoes.com if you don't believe me.

Lautner is apparently the least talented of the trio.  Not hard for me to believe since I have seen Valentine's Day.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

None of them are talented though


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 17, 2011)

Why are people bitching about Kristin's performance in Twilight? That  void of any sense of human emotion that she gives of in the films is supposed to be Bella's character right? 


I think.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

Good.  The studio has started testing for Tetsuo.  We should have a casting decision fairly soon.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2011)

DiCaprio is great but remaking a movie like Akira into a live action film doesn't sound that great to me

I don't look forward to this ... for now


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 21, 2011)

Well thats good to know because we'll have a list of people to egg at Comic Con 2012 then


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

*More Akira Casting*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Ennoea is my source for Akira casting news.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

ffffffffffffff Paul Dano would honestly be such a great choice

all the other choices are boring and lackluster

but honestly I would watch the movie just to see him in it.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 22, 2011)

No Oldman For AKIRA, WB Offering The Colonel To Ken Watanabe



> Those wondering when the Jaume Collet-Serra directed US adaptation of Akira would get around to casting someone Japanese may have just gotten their answer.
> 
> Twitch broke word late in October that Gary Oldman had been offered the part of The Colonel in the film and now, with the actor and Warner Brothers unable to close the deal, we have learned that the part is being offered to Ken Watanabe instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2011)

First casting choice since the revelation of this production that sounds reasonable.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

I like Watanabe

but I think Oldman would have been a more interesting choice.  Either way not bad.

come on make Tetsuo Paul Dano already


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2011)

I think we need a sub-forum for Akira.  A lot of people on the forum seem to be incredibly interested in this project.  I alone can think of around a dozen or so threads I would like to create.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

I wouldn't mind an Akira section. It's going to have its 30th anniversary next year, so why not celebrate it. People there could also talk about other Otomo stuff like Domu, Memories or Metropolis...

...but not this project  




Suigetsu said:


> Your fking shittin me....
> 
> Anyways I tough this project had been death... I would really be more comfortable if the creators of the manga/movie had a little involvement in the story or something. At least on supervising.



I read it somewhere that Otomo (who wrote the manga and directed the movie) is the executive producer, supervising the project. And apparently he said that the creators of this movie shouldn't consider his work to be something untouchable, they can make many changes. I don't know how credible that source was though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 25, 2011)

Find the articles on what Otomo said in relation to the source material and post article or link to article I have to read this.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't remember where I read those articles and I can't find them either

maybe on ann, but I'm not sure


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> First casting choice since the revelation of this production that sounds reasonable.



It's a typecast role, though. Sort of an insult to Ken, isn't it?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm with Tetra. It's like they just thought "oh who'd make a good Japanese guy?" First choice was Jackie Chan and then the Ken probably.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 25, 2011)

He actually looks like The Colonel which is pretty cool but that probably wasn't taken into consideration when they offered it to him. If he does go for it he might be the only reason this isn't a total whitewash.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

that sounds fucking horrible

fuck this movie


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it sounds great.  I wish I still had that Orson Welles GIF.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 30, 2011)

Why keep Tetsuo and Kaneda but change Kei to Ky. 

Synopsis sounds fucking horrible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 30, 2011)

> takes place in Neo-Manhattan


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

> Kaneda is a bar owner in Neo-Manhattan who is stunned when his brother, Tetsuo, is abducted by government agents led by The Colonel.
> 
> Desperate to get his brother back, Kaneda agrees to join with Ky Reed and her underground movement who are intent on revealing to the world what truly happened to New York City thirty years ago when it was destroyed. Kaneda believes their theories to be ludicrous but after finding his brother again, is shocked when he displays telekinetic powers.
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Jan 5, 2012)

*'Akira' Production Offices Shut Down As Warner Bros. Scrutinizes Budget*



> Warner Bros is pushing the pause button on Akira.
> 
> The project, which has been through several incarnations, is being shut down in the face of casting and budgetary issues. The production offices in Vancouver are being closed, with below-the-line talent and crew told to stop working. “Everybody is being sent home,” according to an insider.
> 
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 5, 2012)

> the project could end up being shelved entirely



let's hope so


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 5, 2012)

HIGH FIVE EVERYBODY!!!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

yesssssssssssssssss


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8CPlF-IEkXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2012)

We're almost there!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Let's write our senators and tell them to shut this project down.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2012)

I was really worried when I heard about this.  But my massive search has produced results.

leveluplive.tv

Project back on.  Can't wait to see Kristen Stewart as a female Tetsuo.  Allahu Akbar.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuck sake Rukia. This is saving the day?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

way to invalidate my video


----------



## Shade (Jan 6, 2012)

Either way, having a budget under $100 million assures this will end up like Dragonball Evolution. Personally, I think there are only a few nails left for the coffin.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, at least they're not going to set it in Japan. Ken Watanabe being a U.S. Armed Forces Colonel is kind of a fucking joke though, his accent is way too fucking thick. He's good and all, but come on. Either make it take place in America with people who can pull off our accents or make it based in Japan with Japanese actors. I don't really care about the source material that much, but I would like to see this film if it ever happens, so, I would like ignorant flaws like this to not be present 

- The Nagging Grape




Shade said:


> Either way, having a budget under $100 million assures this will end up like Dragonball Evolution. Personally, I think there are only a few nails left for the coffin.



Didn't DB:E have a budget of around $200,000?


----------



## illmatic (Jan 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Didn't DB:E have a budget of around $200,000?


$30 million


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia...smh


----------



## Distance (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm just not ready for this. I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm expecting the best.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 6, 2012)

You're an idiot if you think this will be any good. They are going to rape the themes of the original movie and make it about 9/11 when the original was a metaphor for post war Japan. Two completely different situations with whole different sets of issues.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> You're an idiot if you think this will be any good. They are going to rape the themes of the original movie and make it about 9/11 when the original was a metaphor for post war Japan. Two completely different situations with whole different sets of issues.


Why can't a movie just be a movie?

Why does it have to have a message at all?


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm expecting the best.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why can't a movie just be a movie?
> 
> Why does it have to have a message at all?



because the source wasn't just a manga about shit blowing up and motorcycles.  Both the movie and manga were about Post War Japan and the problems it was going through


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2012)

Last time I checked the board game Battleship had nothing to do with aliens.  The film is going to borrow the title and borrow some character names and tell its own unique story.  Akira is just being used as a "hook" to garner buzz.

Seriously.  What's the big deal?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> because the source wasn't just a manga about shit blowing up and motorcycles.  Both the movie and manga were about Post War Japan and the problems it was going through



I meant in general.


Honestly, when I watched Akira (granted this was years and years ago), I only saw shit blowing up and flying motorcycles.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Last time I checked the board game Battleship had nothing to do with aliens.  The film is going to borrow the title and borrow some character names and tell its own unique story.  Akira is just being used as a "hook" to garner buzz.
> 
> Seriously.  What's the big deal?



Yeah, but Battleship is going to be an immense piece of shit as well.

I'm a huge fan of both the manga and anime versions of 'Akira.'

I really don't like the idea of Americanizing it. There won't be any heart put into it. And no offense, you're an alright person and all, but Kristen Stewart is fucking HORRIBLE.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2012)

> Last time I checked the board game Battleship had nothing to do with aliens. The film is going to borrow the title and borrow some character names and tell its own unique story. Akira is just being used as a "hook" to garner buzz.
> 
> Seriously. What's the big deal?



This is the mindset that led to Catwoman Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia gon' Rukia


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Last time I checked the board game Battleship had nothing to do with aliens.  The film is going to borrow the title and borrow some character names and tell its own unique story.  Akira is just being used as a "hook" to garner buzz.
> 
> Seriously.  What's the big deal?



You bash TDKR for doing this and then approve of Akira doing it?

I don't understand.


----------



## Shade (Jan 7, 2012)

SageMaster said:


> You bash TDKR for doing this and then approve of Akira doing it?
> 
> I don't understand.



It's Rukia; giving him a reaction means perpetuating the troll. With any luck, he'll go away if ignored.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia is a guy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

No one expects any of these adaptations to be 100% faithful.  It just isn't possible.  Most of the time the screen writer is condensing a massive work into a 2 hour frame.  The major exception would be "Where All The Wild Things Are".  Deviations from the source material need to be explainable.  They need to be beneficial to the project.

Akira is in the pre-production phase.  Nothing is official yet.  It's too early to jump to conclusions.

We know a ton about The Dark Knight Rises.  I don't want to go into too much detail on that film in this thread, but let me just make a couple of points.  How is it beneficial for Bane to be played by a short guy?  Instead of towering over Batman and being intimidating... he's going to be this character with a Napoleon Complex.  How fun.  And Selina Kyle has brown hair.  SO FUCKING EASY TO CORRECT!  Why not do it?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2012)

I think making Tetsuo and Kaneda brothers and making it Kaneda going to rescue Tetsuo is so much more worse than SELINA KYLE BROWN HAIR NOOOOOOOO

considering that their relationship is built upon competition, inadequacy and jealousy


----------



## Shade (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone who thinks Tom Hardy isn't going to be intimidating needs to watch Bronson or Warrior. He's a fucking tank. And I'm sure the colour of Catwoman's hair will doom that movie for sure. 

Try harder.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia will use anything at his disposal to tear that movie to shreds.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2012)

Shade said:


> Anyone who thinks Tom Hardy isn't going to be intimidation needs to watch Bronson



The difference there is, Refn is actually a good director who is capable of getting solid performances from his cast.

Christopher Nolan sucks and he will wastes Hardy's talent, just like he did in Inception.

Try harder.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm going to just flat out say that this production is a mess. Nothing I have read makes me think this will work out. Dragonball Evolution tried and failed, The Last Airbender while closer in terms of looks wasn't well recieved. I just can't see anything good from this.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why can't a movie just be a movie?
> 
> Why does it have to have a message at all?


If it wasn't based off _Akira_, which _very clearly_ carried messages, then it'd be fine if it was "just a movie." 

However, it _is_ based off _Akira_, which carries a rather pronounced message, one that is closely tied to the region and race in the subject matter. As such, any movie based off it that doesn't embody these aspects, is a failure.


Rukia said:


> No one expects any of these adaptations to be 100% faithful.  It just isn't possible.  Most of the time the screen writer is condensing a massive work into a 2 hour frame.  The major exception would be "Where All The Wild Things Are".  Deviations from the source material need to be explainable.  They need to be beneficial to the project.
> 
> Akira is in the pre-production phase.  Nothing is official yet.  It's too early to jump to conclusions.


Akira has been in pre-production phase for years, and has _never_  strayed form the heretical ideas that the cast should be predominantly  white and set in post-apocalyptic Manhattan. The studio seems insistent  on holding to these pillars which butcher what the original anime stood  for, and castrate the film itself. 



Rukia said:


> We know a ton about The Dark Knight Rises.  I don't want to go into too much detail on that film in this thread, but let me just make a couple of points.  How is it beneficial for Bane to be played by a short guy?  Instead of towering over Batman and being intimidating... he's going to be this character with a Napoleon Complex.  How fun.  And Selina Kyle has brown hair.  SO FUCKING EASY TO CORRECT!  Why not do it?


Fun fact: In Batman: The Animated Series, Selina Kyle was blonde. That cartoon was brilliant. 

Another fun fact: Sylvester Stallone is a runt. Every Rocky film portrayed him as being of average height. Oh, the magic of cinema. 

You're sitting here defending the deviation from the thematic, ethnic, and regional pillars of one film, and tearing down another over minor details. From the first film, Chris Nolan has gone for a gritty realism to Batman: no frills, no over-elaboration, just character-driven performances. If you accept the first two, it's fair that you can accept _Rises_. 

A little thing like Selina's hair (when Hathaway's is _already_ a dark brown) is a petty complaint _at best_. And Hardy's height is a non-issue, thanks to the clever use of camera angles. What I find interesting is that you nit-pick over petty details, but leave out the fact that Bane, a latino in the comics, is being played by a white guy. _That_ might be considered a legitimate complaint.

In the end, minor differences in style notwithstanding, Nolan's Batman trilogy has, thus far, captured the essence of what makes Batman a compelling character, and even captured the drama of the stories he adapted from. There has been no such attempt made with the _Akira_ story thus far--indeed, the elements that made it compelling and dramatic are the very elements that are being abandoned or diluted. There is no comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2012)

Neoreobeem said:


> I'm going to just flat out say that this production is a mess. Nothing I have read makes me think this will work out. Dragonball Evolution tried and failed, The Last Airbender while closer in terms of looks wasn't well recieved. I just can't see anything good from this.


Now that's a fair point.  Chaos isn't healthy in the film industry.  The film hasn't even gone into production and the studio is already trying to reign in costs.  The cast and crew is basically a revolving door.  Actors and directors leave the project every day.  Lesser replacements come aboard.  I think the script has been sent back for rewrites a couple of times.  All troubling news.

Akira isn't the only film having these problems.  The new Lone Ranger film faced similar issues.  Men in Black 3 was a mess.  The next Bond film Skyfall seemed like it was going to fall apart multiple times.

I think this is just part of the current business model.  Lots of films have been underperforming recently.  I think 2011 generated the least amount of revenue in years; despite the high 3D ticket prices.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No one expects any of these adaptations to be 100% faithful.  It just isn't possible.  Most of the time the screen writer is condensing a massive work into a 2 hour frame.  The major exception would be "Where All The Wild Things Are".  Deviations from the source material need to be explainable.  They need to be beneficial to the project.
> 
> Akira is in the pre-production phase.  Nothing is official yet.  It's too early to jump to conclusions.



Deviating from the source material is fine and understandable, yes. The manga is pretty dense to begin with to just adapt it perfectly in approx. 2 hours. Look at the anime, compared to the manga it was rather shallow and relied mostly on its animation. However it still maintained the manga's core. And this is the part where Hollywood wants to deviate the most. If they rip out the core, then the result isn't going to be Akira, it's going to be just another sci-fi action set in the US, involving psychic powers. Why bother to adapt it then?
If they really want to adapt mangas, animes then they should look out for titles that are universal.


----------



## Shade (Jan 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The difference there is, Refn is actually a good director who is capable of getting solid performances from his cast.
> 
> Christopher Nolan sucks and he will wastes Hardy's talent, just like he did in Inception.
> 
> Try harder.



Yeah, you're totally right. Didn't Nolan also waste Heath Ledger's talent? What a hack.

/s


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2012)

this Kebbell seems like a cool fellow


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> this Kebbell seems like a cool fellow



He does, I'll be keeping an eye out for his future works.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

"DO YOU NOT SEE THAT!? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING!?"

This guy is great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

That guy told them off.


Good luck at the soup kitchen, bro.


----------

